# Good modern headset crib sheets



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 20, 2013)

I tripped over some good info on headset sizes at Cane Creek:
http://www.canecreek.com/tech-center/headsets/manuals
Just open up the "technical specifications" .PDFs.  This could be useful if you are trying to match an old, odd sized headset part.


----------

